# noc india govt employee



## mohamadrafeekh (Aug 23, 2014)

I am india govt employee.want to visit uae re ently.but no noc with me.will it make any problem in airport.later i will resign from my service


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

do you have an official or an ordinary private passport?
if it is an ordinary passport, there should be no issues. For other kinds of passports I have no idea.


----------

